# Black Sea ring road to be built



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

Black Sea ring road to be built

12 countries have agreed to create a 7,500 km ring road around the Black Sea.

Economic cooperation is the main objective, but the road could bring much needed tourists - and their money - to new areas of Eurasia.

The foreign ministers of Turkey, Russia, Ukraine, Greece, Albania, Bulgaria, Romania, Georgia, Azerbaijan, Armenia, Moldova and Serbia all agreed to the project at a conference of the Black Sea Economic Cooperation (BSEC) organisation.

AdvertisementExisting roads will be upgraded and linked up under the project.

12 trucks, one from each country, were sent to test the current state of roads and make recommendations.

'Road construction and rehabilitation is vital to build ties among the EU, Black Sea and Asian countries,' a BSEC statement read.

'The road is of extreme importance. It would facilitate economic cooperation and conflict resolution,' BSEC secretary general Leonidas Chrysanthopoulos added.

The route would travel through some hot spots including areas like Armenia, Turkey, and Georgia.

The cost of the project and date of completion were not set.

The BSEC represents a region with the second largest source of oil and natural gas and annual foreign trade of over €220bn

http://www.rte.ie/news/2007/0419/blacksea.html


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats good news but only Turkey, Georgia, Russia, Ukraine, Moldovia, Romania and Bulgaria borders Black sea. Can you explain why Turkey, Georgia and Armania are "Hot spots" ?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Yeah, Serbia isn't even quite near the Black sea, and so is Armenia, and more; Azerbaijan.


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

del


----------



## Brad (May 19, 2006)

The road will pass through the following cities (I translate from Russian, so the spelling may be wrong):
Istambul, Samsun, Trabzon - Turkey
Batumi, Poti - Georgia
Erevan - Armenia
Baku - Azerbaijan
Novorossiisk, Rostov on Don, Taganrog - Russia
Mariupol, Melitopol, Odessa - Ukraine
Kishineu - Moldavia
Bukureshti, Konstanza - Romania
Haskovo, Sofia - Bulgaria
Nis, Beograd - Serbia
Tirana - Albania
Komotini, Aleksandropulos - Greece


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

I don't see the relation of Baku, Nis, Beograd and Tirana to a Black Sea Ringroad.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

it's a whole regional development, and it involves them into the project, since they will benefit from it as landlocked nations that need access to the Black Sea's various activities all around


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

like this?

http://www.cip.physik.uni-muenchen.de/cgi-bin/LugPaj/google_maps/gm.pl?lat=43.992814&lng=33.17871&scale=5&type=m&p0=gdpzFim_|[email protected]~oU|abDk{h][email protected]%60z]ey{G%60%[email protected]~pxUiobN_txJgtJbd~E~iVlquEtkVdawMthqApchYuhqA|krKnjpNvcsOlm|@eawMpmvKx{lPepwBzclLgjvBjq|Hm%60{[email protected]^[email protected]}[email protected]@&[email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@B

Copy the whole URL
To see the line, klick on the line on the right buttonbox, right of the arrow and under the url-button


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

in my opinion the road won't be built in the next 30-40 years because there are so many divergences between the countries involved in the project(ex. russia-georgia).Also the road would pass through Moldova, the least developed country in Europe.and i don't see the point of it since it's more cheaper to transport goods by water, and it would probably take less time to travel from constanta to batumi by ship than by road, considering the border controls.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

Is this the whole project?








Source: General directorate of Highways in Turkey


----------



## BIL (Aug 2, 2008)

*Border controls*

Russia should also easen border controls, both for trucks and for tourists. Today trucks can have to wait for days to pass the border control, and tourists for hours. For trucks this is a worse barrier than the road quality. Also the visa application is a big obstacle. The driver must leave the passport at the embassy and can't drive during this time, and has to do all contacts in person.

This is the biggest obstacle for transport and tourism into Russia. Ukraine has however no visa requirement anymore for EU people, and can expect more tourism.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ Funny, I just said the same in another thread  I totally agree. C'mon the cold war is over.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

^^ Not for Russia: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/7620275.stm


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

That guy waited a week mg: that's horrible! Freakin' Russians hno:


----------



## panda80 (Sep 2, 2008)

seems to me that russia was always quite suspicious to people from other countries.somebody told me that u have to complete some papers in order to pass border controls.


----------

